# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Giá vé vào cổng khu du lịch Ao Vua

## wildrose

Mọi người cho mình hỏi giá vé vào cổng của Ao Vua năm nay là bao nhiêu?
và các khu vui chơi trong ao vua có đắt ko?
Thanks!

----------


## hantt.163

Chào bạn!

Vé dành cho người lớn: 100K/ vé
Vé dành cho trẻ em ( Trẻ em dưới 1.2m): 50K/ em

Giá  vé vào cổng đã bao gồm toàn bộ các trò vui chơi giải   trí  trong Khu du lịch sinh thái Ao vua như: bể bơi, đạp vịt, cầu   trượt...Nhưng bạn nhớ giữ vé để vào chơi các trò chơi nhé!

----------

